# Driver for RTL8812AE



## wintstar (May 16, 2022)

Sorry my english is not very good. I need the driver for my wifi card:


```
none0@pci0:3:0:0:    class=0x028000 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x10ec device=0x8812 subvendor=0x1186 subdevice=0x3305
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8812AE 802.11ac PCIe Wireless Network Adapter'
    class      = network
```
 
According to my research, there doesn't seem to be a driver for my wi-fi card. 

1) Is there a solution to get the wifi card working? 
2) Maybe with Linux?
3) What is the current status of the development of the driver RTL8812AE, is there a schedule when this driver will be released?

My research





						237711 – iwm: No 802.11n or 802.11ac support
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				






			SummerOfCode2017/Porting80211nAnd80211acToFreeBSDiwm - FreeBSD Wiki
		




			MateuszPiotrowski/Drivers - FreeBSD Wiki
		




			WiFi/Iwlwifi - FreeBSD Wiki
		


Sponsoren






						FreeBSD To Sponsor Work For 802.11ac Support - Phoronix
					






					www.phoronix.com
				




Regards Stephan


----------



## Alexander88207 (May 16, 2022)

wintstar said:


> My research
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please note that iwm, lwlwifi is for Intel cards. rtwn(4)() would be the module to looking for changes. But i dont have seen any news on that.


----------



## wintstar (May 17, 2022)

> Please note that iwm, lwlwifi is for Intel cards. rtwn(4)() would be the module to looking for changes. But i dont have seen any news on that.



I had mistakenly researched 802.11ac. 

The link you posted leads to an empty search result:


> Sorry, no data found for `_rtwn_(4)'. Please try a keyword search.
> You may look for other FreeBSD Search Services.




```
none0@pci0:3:0:0:    class=0x028000 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x10ec device=0x8812 subvendor=0x1186 subdevice=0x3305
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8812AE 802.11ac PCIe Wireless Network Adapter'
    class      = network
```

My wifi card is listed with none. What does this mean => No driver?

Therefore, my questions again. Maybe someone from the development team could answer it or someone who has a solution how I can activate my wifi card.

1) Is there a solution to get the wifi card working?
2) Maybe with Linux?
3) What is the current status of the development of the driver RTL8812AE, is there a schedule when this driver will be released?

Regards Stephan


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2022)

wintstar said:


> What does this mean => No driver?


Correct. There's no driver attached, hence the 'none'. 



wintstar said:


> Is there a solution to get the wifi card working?


Not at the moment.



wintstar said:


> Maybe with Linux?


Maybe with Linux what? Using the Linux driver, no. Using Linux, maybe, don't know what Linux supports or not. 



wintstar said:


> What is the current status of the development of the driver RTL8812AE, is there a schedule when this driver will be released?


Don't know. As far as I know there's nobody working on a driver for it. That said, with the addition of iwlwifi(4) there's work being done on LinuxKPI and the wifi code in general. That may open the possibility to more easily port other (wireless) drivers too.


```
The driver uses the linuxkpi_wlan and linuxkpi compat framework to bridge
     between the Linux and native FreeBSD driver code as well as to the native
     net80211(4) wireless stack.
```


----------



## wintstar (May 18, 2022)

Many thanks. Then I cannot use FreeBSD.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 28, 2022)

Realtek​


wintstar said:


> … an empty search result: …



The intended manual page is for *rtwn(4)*, <https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=rtwn&sektion=4&manpath=FreeBSD>.



> *rtwn* -- Realtek IEEE 802.11 wireless network driver



<https://cgit.freebsd.org/src/log/?qt=grep&q=rtwn&h=main> there's some recent work, but nothing related to your RTL8812AE.


----------



## scottro (May 28, 2022)

The alternative, depending upon how much you want to use (or try) FreeBSD, is to run it as a VM in say, VirtualBox. The other alternative is to get a cheap USB wireless adapter.  Note that generally speaking, FreeBSD's wireless is slower than Linux's, for example, on a LAN I get 2-5 MBs vs 20-40 on Linux. I have seen, on these forums, someone talk about getting much better speed with an Atheros card.  (MIne are Intel).  However, this is fast enough to watch youtube videos without problem,


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 28, 2022)

scottro said:


> … generally speaking, FreeBSD's wireless is slower than Linux's, …



YMMV, and my own mileage has varied, wildly.

Recently with eduroam I had an average download speed of 61.48 Mbps:





Around the same time, someone on the same network in a nearby building reported "297.81 Mbps down and 453.61 up", that was probably with Windows 10 and maybe in an area with better coverage. (When the door to my office shuts: the signal on my Android device drops to one bar, which is not a technical measurement, but it's remkarkable.)

I ran the test after someone else on the same campus (again, probably a user of Windows) reported "4 mb the other day".

I'd like to discover _why_ speeds were so poor for me in the past (e.g. less than 10), but I doubt that a reason will be found, so I'm content to have what I have.


----------



## wintstar (Jun 3, 2022)

It is an old desktop PC and do not want to invest more hardware. Since I'm already planning to use a more up-to-date PC. For the successor I will first check if the hardware is FreeBSD compatible.


----------



## nosheep (Jul 4, 2022)

Hi

I'm in the same situation, but my wireless card is only for emergency situation, not for a daily use.

SirDice Yep, RTL8812AE is fully supported on Linux but by a proprietary driver I think, just like many other hw.

Tested successfully on Debian 11 Live non-free.

My pciconf: https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=b57457834e&log=pciconf

It's anyway to help to add the support of RTL8812AE into to the rtwn driver?

Or maybe is there anyway to install the Windows driver?



			https://www.realtek.com/en/component/zoo/category/rtl8812ae-software
		


I will continue to dig, but any help/advice/tip is welcome 

Best regards


----------

